# #10 on CPU-Z or bust



## wazzledoozle (Mar 3, 2006)

I just got together my Sempron 2600 E6 revision system, and im running 2.4 GHz at 1.35 vcore prime stable for 1.5 hours. I need to prime it overnight, but its looking good so far  
My target is 2.96 GHz for the #10 in the world in CPU-Z's overclock database  
Might have to go watercooling for that though.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2006)

lol nice, good luck.


----------

